# I want to buy YOUR artwork! :D [Paying with Collectibles/IGB/Items/Pokemon]



## Katelyn

*I want to buy YOUR artwork! :D [Paying with IGB/Items/Pokemon]*

*~Hello! I am looking for people to draw fanart of my Mayors and Original Characters!*​

*As for payment, I can offer the following:
*
*IG Bells (I have 7 towns with nearly full ABD's in each)
DLC/Unorderables/Hybrids
Shiny Pokemon- I am able to breed any Pokemon you want including custom nature, ability, and IV's :3*

*If you choose to draw, you may pick any of the following characters I have listed :3 I would love to get some art for ones that don't have any or have very little. But, if you choose to draw one of the characters that has a lot of art, that's cool too!*

*Before you draw, please post a reference of your past artwork! ^-^ Also, let me know how much you would like to get for drawing. DO NOT TELL ME TO OFFER. I always end up low-balling people since I don't know how to price art.*​


Spoiler: My Mayor



*Mayor #1 REFS: (x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)*


​




Spoiler: Humans



* Skylar REFS: (x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)
Katie REFS: (x)(x)(x)
Niko REFS: (x)(x)(x)(x)(x)
Akina REFS: (x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)
Katelyn REFS: (x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)*​






Spoiler: Anthros/Creatures



*Carissa REFS: (x)(x)(x)
Salihah REFS: (x)(x)(x)

Fairies
Katrina REFS: (x)(x)(x)
Lilith REFS: (x)​*






Spoiler: Animals



*Cats
Kiko REFS: (x)(x)(x)
Blossom REFS: (x)(x)(x)(x)(x)
Athena REFS: (x)
Blayze REFS: (x)
Dax REFS: (x)
Korra REFS: (x)(x)
Prism REFS: (x)(x)

Dogs
 Boomer REFS: (x)(x)(x)
Shimmer REFS: (x)

Dragons
 Wyndbain REFS: (x)(x)(x)
Kronos REFS: (x)(x)(x)(x)
Archemedes REFS: (x)(x)
Amphitrite REFS: (x)(x)(x)

Unicorns
Sophie REFS: (x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)

Bunnies
Nazar REFS: (x)*






Spoiler: Custom Species



*Spindles (By Astro0)
Draco REFS: (x)*


​



Spoiler: Other Recieved Art



*Sigs: (x)
Swirlix: (x)*


​




Spoiler:  My Pokemon Team



*Umbreon REFS: (x)(x)(x)
Espeon REFS: (x)(x)
Flareon REFS: (x)(x)
Vaporeon REFS: (x)(x)
Jolteon REFS: (x)(x)
Sylveon REFS: (x)(x)*






Spoiler: My Villagers



*Lobo REFS: (x)
Wolfgang REFS: (x)
Chief REFS: (x)
Kyle REFS: (x)
Freya REFS: (x)(x)
Skye REFS: (x)
Fang REFS: (x)
Whitney REFS: (x)
Lolly REFS: (x)(x)(x)
Merengue REFS: (x)
*


​


*I would like for these to be drawn many different ways:​*
*By themselves
Pixels would be great >w<
Gijinkas for the Pokemon and Villagers would be amazing! ;w;
With the other characters
Your personal preference
I would love for a few of them to have a human-ish persona :3*

*NOTE: I do NOT take credit for any Pokemon/Villagers.*




Spoiler: Special Thanks!! :D



Special thanks to the following people for making me all of this wonderful art!!
nyannah
LanceTheTurtle 
Envelin
Solaeus
starlark
Nanobyte
Usagi Roll
Sholee
PokeCam420
Cadbberry
Sunparksenator
Astro0 
Reenhard
Tinkalila
Sharchie
Sune
RainyCat
PandaNikita
The Hidden Owl
NikkiNikki
plantlet
Lilliee
Cyan Potato
Coffee_Geek
windfall
Kasuralixa
lynn105
Cuppycakez
roroselle
Arcticfox5
TaliZorah
inthenameofSweden
Kattiel 
Amilee
ZeToonster
KainAronoele
RosieThePeppyCat
Lettie
mose
momiji345
Mewmewmewm
Rainbow lime
Virals
agscribble
Kimber
Keitara



​


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Bump for you!


----------



## starlark

I guess I could give it a shot! I'll sketch it out while I'm at school and colour it in later 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are her eyes closed or open?if so what's her eye colour xD


----------



## Katelyn

starlark said:


> I guess I could give it a shot! I'll sketch it out while I'm at school and colour it in later
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Are her eyes closed or open?if so what's her eye colour xD



Her eyes are closed in that picture, but if you would like to draw her with them open they are blue :3


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## SoSu

Bump!


----------



## Katelyn

SoSu said:


> Bump!



Thanks


----------



## nyannah

a quick thing for you~ c: she's so cute!


----------



## Katelyn

nyannah said:


> a quick thing for you~ c: she's so cute!



OMG >w< She's adorable! Thank you sooo much! What would you like in return? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



katiegurl1223 said:


> OMG >w< She's adorable! Thank you sooo much! What would you like in return? :3



do you have a deviantart I could use to credit you? :3


----------



## samsquared

Spoiler: here u go im sorry










I did that annoying thing where I forgot to separate layers again... :T. Also, I wasn't happy with the body colour, but yeah. Hope you like somewhat~! might do again b/c...


----------



## Katelyn

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Spoiler: here u go im sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that annoying thing where I forgot to separate layers again... :T. Also, I wasn't happy with the body colour, but yeah. Hope you like somewhat~! might do again b/c...



AHH SHE'S ADORABLE >w< What would you like in return?


----------



## Envelin

http://i.imgur.com/uPvWQS4.png

cant upload so link


----------



## Katelyn

Envelin said:


> http://i.imgur.com/uPvWQS4.png
> 
> cant upload so link



Haha That's awesome  Would you like anything in return?


----------



## Envelin

katiegurl1223 said:


> Haha That's awesome  Would you like anything in return?



nah.


----------



## Katelyn

Envelin said:


> nah.



Oh ok. Thank you so much <3


----------



## Hyoshido

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I did that annoying thing where I forgot to separate layers again... :T. Also, I wasn't happy with the body colour, but yeah. Hope you like somewhat~! might do again b/c...


Seeing this picture just made this video spring to mind and I haven't the slightest clue why <:I




Maybe the expression on the face and looks like she's staring at her hooves zzz


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## SoSu

These are all adorable! Bump~


----------



## Katelyn

SoSu said:


> These are all adorable! Bump~



Thanks for the bump <3


----------



## Solaeus

*Stares at all the cute pics* *sweats*
First time drawing a horse, hope you like it  



Spoiler











Yes..she's wielding magic


----------



## Katelyn

Solaeus said:


> *Stares at all the cute pics* *sweats*
> First time drawing a horse, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..she's wielding magic



Omg...O.O This is definitely my favorite, I just love the style! What would you like in return?


----------



## Solaeus

katiegurl1223 said:


> Omg...O.O This is definitely my favorite, I just love the style! What would you like in return?



I'm glad you like it : D!
I don't need anything in return, it was fun drawing her!


----------



## Katelyn

Solaeus said:


> I'm glad you like it : D!
> I don't need anything in return, it was fun drawing her!



Oh, ok! Thank you so much!~ <3


----------



## Katelyn

Bedtime bump <3


----------



## starlark

still hope you like it! i didn't have a grey so i went with a sassy pink, hope you still  like her though!





Spoiler: jesus christ i wish i had a tablet ;-;


----------



## Katelyn

starlark said:


> still hope you like it! i didn't have a grey so i went with a sassy pink, hope you still  like her though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: jesus christ i wish i had a tablet ;-;



OMG she's adorable >w< I honestly like how the pink looks better than light gray :3 What would you like in return?


----------



## samsquared

katiegurl1223 said:


> AHH SHE'S ADORABLE >w< What would you like in return?



nothing but ur love~ :3



Hyogo said:


> Seeing this picture just made this video spring to mind and I haven't the slightest clue why <:I
> [video=youtube;turycXIxRiw][/video]
> Maybe the expression on the face and looks like she's staring at her hooves zzz



LMAOOOO YES That's just the look I was going for ahahaha


----------



## Katelyn

LanceTheTurtle said:


> nothing but ur love~ :3
> 
> 
> 
> LMAOOOO YES That's just the look I was going for ahahaha



Oh ok >w< Thank you Sooo much! <3


----------



## starlark

Not really! :3 I don't want anything in particular but if you wanna chuck a tip at me, big or small, I'd be welcome to it!Haha~


----------



## Katelyn

starlark said:


> Not really! :3 I don't want anything in particular but if you wanna chuck a tip at me, big or small, I'd be welcome to it!Haha~



I'll send you one when I get home from school


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## starlark

Aw thank you so much! I might actually experiment with several different styles for her, I've got a lot of free time on my hands haha


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump <3


----------



## Katelyn

Bump!


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Nanobyte

I've got info in my shop, you can find it in my siggie!


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bedtime bump :3


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump <3


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump <3


----------



## fruitegg

ok whats up i hear you're looking for somebody to draw your characters well... let me tell you
if you're interested i could draw one of your human characters for the Incredible price of $$$$$$$$$50 
now i understand at first sight $50 seems like a large hole to be burning into your wallet but believe me you will be rewarded with basically the sickest pic you could imagine
and better yet $50 would normally only get you a TORSO
but not today my friend, today a payment of $50 will see you and a full body coloured pic of one of your characters, animal crossing or otherwise, prancing happily into the sunset
for reference, here's one i prepared earlier






still not convinced? check out me blog
send me a private message if you're interested! :^)


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Boop


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump <3


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

boop


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Solaeus

You're really cute! 
-small bump-


----------



## Katelyn

Solaeus said:


> You're really cute!
> -small bump-



Aww thank you, you're so sweet ^-^


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump <3


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

boop


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump <3


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## MC4pros

I could draw Katrina! c: I'm not really interested in ACNL bells though...how many TBTB would you be able to pay?


----------



## Usagi Roll

Hey, I'll draw one of them! Give me a sec~


----------



## Mercedes

Please don't feel odd but your like super freking cute


----------



## Usagi Roll

There, I drew her in a human form c;


----------



## Sholee

added the headband thingy for skylar~​


----------



## Katelyn

MC4pros said:


> I could draw Katrina! c: I'm not really interested in ACNL bells though...how many TBTB would you be able to pay?



I'm sorry, I'm only paying with IG Bells D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Please don't feel odd but your like super freking cute



Haha thank you >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Usagi Roll said:


> View attachment 71182
> 
> There, I drew her in a human form c;



How much would you like for her? She's so cute >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> added the headband thingy for skylar~​



Thank you so much! x3


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Usagi Roll

katiegurl1223 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm only paying with IG Bells D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thank you >w<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How much would you like for her? She's so cute >w<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! x3




Well, It was just a quick sketch so it's free c:


----------



## Katelyn

Usagi Roll said:


> Well, It was just a quick sketch so it's free c:



Oh! Okay thank you soo much!!


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump :3


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump <3


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

boop


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Boop


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Cam1

I can't draw, but I can make you a GFX Signature with a Sophie picture if you would like! (if you don't mind that I credit the artist at the bottom of it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, I got bored and did it anyways. I know it isn't a drawing, but I figured you might like it! Here you go! I don't need anything in return!


----------



## Katelyn

PokeCam420 said:


> I can't draw, but I can make you a GFX Signature with a Sophie picture if you would like! (if you don't mind that I credit the artist at the bottom of it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well, I got bored and did it anyways. I know it isn't a drawing, but I figured you might like it! Here you go! I don't need anything in return!



It's so cute >w< Thank you so much! I always love getting something other than drawings x3


----------



## Cam1

katiegurl1223 said:


> It's so cute >w< Thank you so much! I always love getting something other than drawings x3


Im glad you like it! The tip is very appreciated, but was DEFINITELY not necessary! Thank you regardless! Again, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Katelyn

Bump ;3


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## tobi!

Spoiler: quick draw


----------



## Katelyn

Norski said:


> Spoiler: quick draw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73837



Aww >w< Thank you!


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Netphlix

Everyone say no. No art. None. Gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -





ok i lied. some art. my art is the best, so you can just close this thread now bc i am the winner. if u want it 2 be colored, that will cost 1000BTB because i am an artist


----------



## Katelyn

Netphlix said:


> Everyone say no. No art. None. Gone.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i lied. some art. my art is the best, so you can just close this thread now bc i am the winner. if u want it 2 be colored, that will cost 1000BTB because i am an artist



Oh my lord, that's the best art I've seen yet :O


----------



## Cadbberry

I can draw for you if you wish, my art references are in my signature


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## kyukon




----------



## Katelyn

kyukon said:


>



OMG that's so cuutteee >w< Thank you so much <3


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

boop


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

boop


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Cuppycakez

I drew this for you!~  It's not much, since I'm not that great at drawing. But I needed something to practice with and all your OCs are just so cute! 


Spoiler: probably a big image! :D



If you want me to I can add her name in text somewhere in the morning.  Also sorry about the textures as I just got this drawing app today and I was playing with it.


----------



## Katelyn

Cuppycakez said:


> I drew this for you!~  It's not much, since I'm not that great at drawing. But I needed something to practice with and all your OCs are just so cute!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: probably a big image! :D
> 
> 
> 
> If you want me to I can add her name in text somewhere in the morning.  Also sorry about the textures as I just got this drawing app today and I was playing with it.



Thank you! It's so cute, I actually like the textures tbh xD Sent a tip :3


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Meadows

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## roroselle

I stumbled upon your thread and I wanted more practice so I did your mayor~
hopefully it's good enough; i used my finger to draw lol -.-'

Drawn on Sketches for iPad:


----------



## Meadows

I decided to check previous pages to see what people posted, too many bumps... lol and Bump!


----------



## Katelyn

roroselle said:


> I stumbled upon your thread and I wanted more practice so I did your mayor~
> hopefully it's good enough; i used my finger to draw lol -.-'
> 
> Drawn on Sketches for iPad:



That's so cute!  Thank you! ^-^ Sending a tip :3


----------



## Arcticfox5

I'll attempt to draw your mayor. I'll show you how it works out


----------



## Katelyn

Arcticfox5 said:


> I'll attempt to draw your mayor. I'll show you how it works out



Okay, great!


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Arcticfox5

Arcticfox5 said:


> I'll attempt to draw your mayor. I'll show you how it works out



Sorry I completely forgot about this! I'll draw her now! (She's so adorable, btw)


----------



## Katelyn

Arcticfox5 said:


> Sorry I completely forgot about this! I'll draw her now! (She's so adorable, btw)



No worries! xD And thank you!


----------



## Arcticfox5

I decided to do two: one full body (and more detailed) and one quick sketch of her head. I hope you don't mind I signed them and I hope you like them! View attachment 77487View attachment 77488


----------



## Katelyn

Arcticfox5 said:


> I decided to do two: one full body (and more detailed) and one quick sketch of her head. I hope you don't mind I signed them and I hope you like them! View attachment 77487View attachment 77488



Ahhh they're amazing! Thank you so much!  I'll send you a tip ^-^


----------



## Arcticfox5

Woah! Thanks for the tip!  Really glad you liked it!


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Nanobyte

I have the lineart done, now all I have to do is digitally color it, but my dad won't scan it up. >


----------



## Katelyn

Nanobyte said:


> I have the lineart done, now all I have to do is digitally color it, but my dad won't scan it up. >



Hehe, I'm extremely excited to see the outcome xD


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## TaliZorah

I'm not use to drawing humans, but I drew your mayor. Shield your eyes.



Spoiler


----------



## Katelyn

TaliZorah said:


> I'm not use to drawing humans, but I drew your mayor. Shield your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I really like it!  Sending a tip ^-^


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## princessmorgan

I. am. in. love. with. Akina. <3 <3 <3 I will draw her after I finish these other two things I am working on!! I draw by hand though so it may be a bit, but worth waiting for!!! So Excited!!!


----------



## Katelyn

princessmorgan said:


> I. am. in. love. with. Akina. <3 <3 <3 I will draw her after I finish these other two things I am working on!! I draw by hand though so it may be a bit, but worth waiting for!!! So Excited!!!



AHHH yay! Thank you so much! x3


----------



## Nanobyte

I've kept my promise! For now it's just kind of a doodle since i couldn't figure out how to do the cool gradients sob ;^; but I may fine-tune it later. I hope you like it!

the three stooges


----------



## Katelyn

Nanobyte said:


> I've kept my promise! For now it's just kind of a doodle since i couldn't figure out how to do the cool gradients sob ;^; but I may fine-tune it later. I hope you like it!
> View attachment 77691View attachment 77691View attachment 77691
> the three stooges



AHHH yayyyy! She looks great >w< I'll make sure to send a tip when I get on my laptop!


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## princessmorgan

Silly question of mine...
I can draw Akina however I want? My personal preference? :3


----------



## Mercedes

Katie boomer and shimmer are orb dogs. Also I came to drop off some art of them I had done awhile ago  

[spoilerGlad to see u taking care of my old babys] [/spoiler]


----------



## Nanobyte

Luckypinch said:


> Katie boomer and shimmer are orb dogs. Also I came to drop off some art of them I had done awhile ago
> 
> [spoilerGlad to see u taking care of my old babys] View attachment 77962[/spoiler]




Oh wow, that looks great! also nice sig hehe


----------



## Katelyn

princessmorgan said:


> Silly question of mine...
> I can draw Akina however I want? My personal preference? :3



Yep! It's up to you how you draw her :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Katie boomer and shimmer are orb dogs. Also I came to drop off some art of them I had done awhile ago
> 
> [spoilerGlad to see u taking care of my old babys] View attachment 77962[/spoiler]



Oh okay! Thank you so much!


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Boop


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden

Spoiler: I drew Skylar for you!


----------



## Katelyn

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: I drew Skylar for you!



Ahhhh she looks so good! Thank you so much >w< What would you like in return?


----------



## inthenameofSweden

katiegurl1223 said:


> Ahhhh she looks so good! Thank you so much >w< What would you like in return?



Nothing! It's a freebie! >u<


----------



## Katelyn

inthenameofSweden said:


> Nothing! It's a freebie! >u<



Are you sure? ;w;


----------



## inthenameofSweden

katiegurl1223 said:


> Are you sure? ;w;



yep!


----------



## Katelyn

inthenameofSweden said:


> yep!



ahhh okay x3 Thank you so much!


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## KelseyHendrix

There's your mayor. <33​


----------



## Katelyn

Bump...after nearly a month .-.


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## MC4pros

You can check out my shop and order from there! c: Click to view my shop.


----------



## Katelyn

MC4pros said:


> You can check out my shop and order from there! c: Click to view my shop.



I'll take a look at it :3


----------



## babybabybaby

ohh i want to do this!! im deff gonna draw ur mayor sometime tomorrow!! (sorry its too late now)


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## princessmorgan

Sorry the late post


----------



## Katelyn

princessmorgan said:


> Sorry the late postView attachment 83399



Well, it seems I missed this when I was away Dx If you happen to look at this, thank you soooo much!


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## elliebeebee

I'm drawing your mayor :3


----------



## Katelyn

elliebeebee said:


> I'm drawing your mayor :3



Yay!  Tysm :3 Would you like anything for drawing her?


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

boop


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## deerui

by themself
Gijinkas for the Pokemon and Villagers would be amazing! ;w;
With the other characters

I can do all of the above^

how much tbt would you pay for my art ; v ;;




Spoiler: most recent



http://i.imgur.com/jN0bpsf.png


----------



## Katelyn

deerui said:


> by themself
> Gijinkas for the Pokemon and Villagers would be amazing! ;w;
> With the other characters
> 
> I can do all of the above^
> 
> how much tbt would you pay for my art ; v ;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: most recent
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jN0bpsf.png



100-150 TBT? or 10-15 mil IGB? I'm really bad a pricing hehe. Please tell me if I'm lowballing here ;-;


----------



## Katelyn

One last bump for the night :3


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

boop :3


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump!


----------



## Katelyn

Boop


----------



## Katelyn

Bump (❍ᴥ❍ʋ)


----------



## Katelyn

boop (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Newest piece of artwork by Rainbow lime!


----------



## Katelyn

Newest Character! Created by Astro0 :3


----------



## Katelyn

Don't have any new artwork atm...but, bump!


----------



## Katelyn

Last bump before bed!


----------



## Katelyn

Bump :3


----------



## Katelyn

Bump <3


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## agscribble

I got carried away with making some art for you. I was just going to doodle a freebie, but then it exploded into this. It's too large to post here, so I posted it on my tumblr. The link takes you only to the art instead of my whole blog.

>> Final Picture <<
>> Part of the original size/Close up of the Mayor <<

I hope you enjoy your freebie gone wild.


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

I think I'll draw Skylar so I'll post it when it's done!


----------



## toastia

i'll draw your mayor


----------



## Katelyn

agscribble said:


> I got carried away with making some art for you. I was just going to doodle a freebie, but then it exploded into this. It's too large to post here, so I posted it on my tumblr. The link takes you only to the art instead of my whole blog.
> 
> >> Final Picture <<
> >> Part of the original size/Close up of the Mayor <<
> 
> I hope you enjoy your freebie gone wild.



Aww! Thank you so much! I love how she's in a hot air balloon ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocketdatcrossing said:


> I think I'll draw Skylar so I'll post it when it's done!



Thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastia said:


> i'll draw your mayor



Okay! Tysm :3


----------



## Katelyn

Boop


----------



## Katelyn

Bump!


----------



## Katelyn

Newest character is an adoptable I purchased :3 His name is Prism. Created by Kimber.


----------



## Katelyn

bump


----------



## MC4pros

How much TBT do you think you can pay for something like this? http://i.imgur.com/XmttAwd.png


----------



## Katelyn

MC4pros said:


> How much TBT do you think you can pay for something like this? http://i.imgur.com/XmttAwd.png



Would 300 be enough? ;w; Sorry I'm awful at pricing


----------



## Katelyn

Yet another new character xD Her name is Lilith, and is Katrina's daughter :3 Created by Keitara


----------



## Katelyn

Boop


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Newest piece of artwork! By: Zane


----------



## Katelyn

New Character! The second in the galaxy trio name Perseus! Also by Astro0 :3


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Bump


----------



## Katelyn

Newest piece of artwork! By: Rainbow lime


----------



## Money Hunter

bump


----------



## Mercedes

katiegurl1223 said:


> Newest piece of artwork! By: Rainbow lime



That oc is cute AF OMG ; v ;


----------

